# Questions about benchwork...



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I am starting my first n-scale layout. I have so many questions I don't know where to begin. First off I am using Bachmann EZ track because my local hobby shop carries it, and it looks a lot easier for me to work with. I am not looking into making a perfect layout. I am thinking of starting with the first layout kit by Bachmann, and I have a little room to expand if the size is correct on the box. I have a 36 by 69 inch area to work with.

I have a book on HO that was given to me and they used foamcore board to make a portable layout with a few braces glued to the bottom. I was wondering if I made a boxed and laddered frame with table legs I already have, would this be enough to support 2 inch thick foam? I really don't want to use plywood because I have nowhere to cut it because I have a small apartment. I can get away with cutting 1 by 3's. 

My wife is also really interested in this too, which is why I am keeping it at table height so she can sit down and play too. She has bad hips, so sitting is important. I also am setting it up so I can take the legs off and move it if we ever need to.

Okay another question. What kind of paint would I use to paint the foam? I read on here to paint it dark green or dark brown to start off with and not tack anything down till I have played with it for a while.

I just have so many questions, but I will start with this. Thanks your your replies!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

oddtodd said:


> ...I have a 36 by 69 inch area to work with...I was wondering if I made a boxed and laddered frame with table legs I already have, would this be enough to support 2 inch thick foam?..I also am setting it up so I can take the legs off and move it if we ever need to...


For that size you might even consider a hollow core door slab. Usually inexpensive, very rigid, and though a bit longer than 69" you could cut the end off if needed. No extra framing required.

Your plan would work really fine too.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The 2" foam is really sturdy. For the size you're after it will do just fine. Probably only need 2 cross braces under it to be properly supported. Using carriage bolts to hold the legs on will aid in ease of dis-assembly when/if needed. 

Carl


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply guys! Now my only 2 questions are how do I glue the foam to the wood, and what kind of paint should I use?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I used good old Elmer's white glue for foam to board ahesion. Others
have suggested a foam compatible caulking. Go easy. It doesn't
take much to hold it steady. 

I'm a big proponent of the inexpensive acrylic paints that you
get in the Walmart Crafts section. There is a huge choice of
colors and they mix easily into even more hues. Cleanup
is easy with soap and water.

For ground I use a light olive with areas of tan. For grass area
2 or 3 shades of green.

Roads can be concrete, ashphalt or dirt. Use light grey with
a drop of yellow and/or green for concrete. Compare, as you mix, to real
concrete where you live. Ashphalt is somewhat gray but
varies in darkness. A dirt road will be a mix of gray and tan.
Put on your beret and paint away.

Don


----------

